# Hmmmm



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

PEN LETTER TO THE FRENCH PEOPLE 
FROM SENATOR JOE LIEBERMAN 


TO THE PEOPLE OF FRANCE - IN REMEMBRANCE 

Liberty, equality, fraternity! Does the French nation recall that slogan? 

The current French tolerance of and indifference to the wave of attacks upon French Jews speaks clearly of the decline of the French national character. 

The French have forgotten! Two hundred and some odd years ago the suffering French populace erupted in revolution against tyranny. They cried for and fought for liberty, fraternity, equality for all in every aspect of French society. 

The French have forgotten! But I remember! I still have in my mind the heartbreaking image of the Parisian gentleman from whose eyes the tears fell copiously as he watched the **** troops marching triumphantly into Paris. -The face of that Frenchman still lives in my mind sixty years later. 
It is the same as the faces of so many French Jews today. 

The French have forgotten! But I remember! I remember the ecstasy, the flowers, the kisses with which the French people greeted their American and British liberators from **** terror. 

The French have forgotten! - They have forgotten the dehumanizing result of terror upon them- selves. - They have forgotten the shame of Vichy France. - Those who watch with indifference the attacks upon their neighbors sink into degeneracy themselves. 

The French have forgotten brotherhood and love of others than themselves. - They have forgotten equal justice. - They have forgotten that a nation without strength of morality and character is a nation already in the lower depths of degradation. 

So, just as the Swiss were part of the **** problem sixty years ago, the French are part of the problem of world terrorism today. - As the French casually watch their Jewish citizens attacked let them remember how they, the French, acquiesced in cowardice at the rape of Czechoslovakia by the ***** in 1938, only to suffer under the **** heel so soon after. 

My contempt for present day France is accompanied by great regret. We gave the lives of American boys to save them once. - They have forgotten. 
However, we Americans have not forgotten. - All Americans with integrity of character must boycott France. 
I hope large numbers of you will join me in this. 

If this e-mail is forwarded by just 1/2 of all recipients it could reach 10,000,000 Americans in a matter of days. Let's make the French remember! 

Joe Lieberman 
PLEASE - TAKE A MOMENT TO FORWARD THIS LETTER TO OTHERS


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

Boycott France. 
I have been saying that for a long time. They generally treat Americans like poop yet we still go there and give them our money
I say.
Thanks for the mayonnaise, call us the next time your invaded.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

The French need to grow up and leave there history of supposed world dominince behind them . There actions are absurd . Napoleon is dead and so is Hitler . why dont you french act like real humans . I join the boycott.................... Douglas


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

With all due respect, and while I may agree with basic sentiments, something sounded fishy to me and thus.........http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/petition/lieberman.htm


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Didn't smell right to me either, Chrose. I do share some of the sentiments, though. But my basic philosophy is, Love France, scorn the French. 

Ever since De Gaulle refused to sell fighter jets to Israel in the 1960s, my parents were virulently anti-French. Funny thing is, I saw the same sneer on their faces as they said the French had on theirs.

Bigotry is bigotry, no matter which side you are on.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow! Is this for real?

I'm not exactly a big fan of the French and all things Francais, but isn't this a little bit extreme? Sodexho is a French company, non?

I read today that France is preparing to send soldiers to the Middle East. Surprised, I guess that's a sign that things are getting serious. 

I don't think it is time to boycott France. Possibly boycott war, boycott terrorism, boycott anti-semitism, but not France.


----------



## city chef 4 eve (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this CHEF TALK or what there is no place for this on this site. You must have gotton this site mixed up with another. Is'nt bad pratice to promote unfounded crap like this.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

First,

The late night cafe was designed for non food related topics.

Second,

I don't appriciate your tone.

Third,

I didn't get this site confused with another one.

Fourth,

With a whopping eleven posts it may be pre mature of you to formally judge the content of Chef Talk.

Sixth,

I don't see how I "promoted" this email, I just threw it out there for members to contenplate.


With respect
Cape Chef.
PS
If you feel the urge to discuss this further (althought I don't) you can always PM me.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

The important thing, as CC indirectly and politely points out is that this is an open forum and we are all entitled to express our views on any variety of subjects. This particular subject, brought up by CC is current and volatile, and would generally inspire a wide variety of assenting and dissenting comments. We could all learn from an open and spirited discussion of subjects like and similar to this. No one should attempt to snuff the ideas and thoughts of another in this relatively innocent environment.

Therefore, 

BACK OFF and say something intelligent, or at least coherent!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

chef1x & Cape Chef , I AGREE............................................. ..


----------



## joshua tomczyk (Jul 12, 2001)

Wow this kind of grew in the wrong direction. The story of the Open letter to France has been on the internet for a while which was pointed out earlier in the post to be untrue. I hope my joke didn't ruffle any feathers to bad. 
Peace yall


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Boy thats what I thought too. I contemplated for quite awhile before mentioning that the letter was another web hoax. But I contemplated because I love my CC and I didn't want to bring up the fact that it was a hoax. But regardless of that, if you don't agree that's fine, but don't you think that you're being a little harsh and jumping a little too quickly? You obviously don't know CC, because if you did you never would have written something that obnoxious. Hang around for awhile, write something intelligent and then maybe you can disagree with something in a little more mature fashion.
Until then, put your typing fingers back where they were and give your brain some breathing room.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Precisely why I tread lightly here. Recognize that I am a relative uneducated neophyte, and have always viewed myself as a guest. Nice to have a site with this much experience on board that allows us amateurs in.... 

To the veterans, please ignore the inflamatory ill-controlled newbies that pop up occasionally.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Perhaps it would be best to delete this thread entirely since it's caused some unsettling feelings. :look: :suprise: :look:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

No need to tread lightly, at one time we were all newbies and we are all guests still. Not everybody on the BB is a pro either but everyone for the most part can add to a conversation intelligently, and all of us, pros or not can always learn something.
It's just that we all should be able to play well together and we usually do. We are also fiercely protective of our friends and if someone gets out of line we don't hesitate to tell them. That doesn't mean that after the dust settles we can't pop open a nice Pomerol and toast our differences I hope.
And if any one has a nice Pomerol to pop open let me know!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

No need to delete this thread. I found the reading kind of interesting.
Of course, everyone has the right to act like a horse's rear end from time to time without being censured too severely, right?

Along the lines of promoting peace throughout our cyber- and world-wide community, did anyone happen to hear former President Carter's Nobel Laureate Lecture? I happened to catch it on CNN and was in tears by the end of it. An astute and moving speech.

Here's a link to the entire text.
Nobel Peace Prize

Opps, sorry, that was the Dalai Lama. He's good too.
Here is President Carter's-Carter's Nobel Peace Prize Speech


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Enough said.

Chroses post is at the heart of Cheftalk.

Chrose, FYI.........i'm sitting on a 82 Le Pin (not literally )

I would be happy to save it until we can drink it together.
Momo.you in?


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

What's a Pomerol? I feel so lost on those French wines...

Who is going to the food show???

Oh, 
"enough said" is right.

I don't think this thread is out of line at all. It's part of what makes conversations intersesting. We all wouldn't be here without it. 
Occasionally, myself (especially) included, we do and say neanderthal things, and that is only remedied by experience.

fndfo- I like the fact that you provided 2 links. No longer a big fan of Jimmy or even the DL, but it's a beautiful reference.

Geoff


----------

